# Stagnant Ratings?



## Wraydio (Aug 25, 2019)

While I know it can take sometime for pax to enter their rating, but I have not received ANY ratings in two weeks. Not one single one. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app. No change. Called driver support. No change.

** Is anyone else noticing the same issue?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The average doesn't change because not all pax leave a rating and the average is calculated from your last 500 ratings. As you get a new 5*, the oldest rating falls off. If it was also a 5*, there will be no change. Only when the newest rating differs significantly from the oldest rating will you see a change up or down.


----------



## Wraydio (Aug 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> The average doesn't change because not all pax leave a rating and the average is calculated from your last 500 ratings. As you get a new 5*, the oldest rating falls off. If it was also a 5*, there will be no change. Only when the newest rating differs significantly from the oldest rating will you see a change up or down.


 This I know. I'm not taking about average. I'm talking about individual ratings.

I find it difficult to believe that not a single person has rated in two weeks.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Wraydio said:


> This I know. I'm not taking about average. I'm talking about individual ratings.
> 
> I find it difficult to believe that not a single person has rated in two weeks.


How many ratings do you have? If it's more than 500, you will not know if riders are not rating you. If it's less than 500 and the number is not changing then riders are just not leaving you a rating. You can remind them to do so if it matters to you. Nobody should care about ratings unless they're so low that you're in danger of deactivation.


----------



## Wraydio (Aug 25, 2019)

1. WELL over 500 in nearly 5 years. 
2. You will see the number of ratings in each star, unless each pax rates in the EXACT same order as what would fall off. Mathematically unlikely. 

But enough of that. I'm guessing I'm the only one experiencing this issue.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Wraydio said:


> 1. WELL over 500 in nearly 5 years.
> 2. You will see the number of ratings in each star, unless each pax rates in the EXACT same order as what would fall off. Mathematically unlikely.
> 
> But enough of that. I'm guessing I'm the only one experiencing this issue.


It's not mathematically unlikely at all. Most pax rate 5* so there is no apparent change to the numbers. You should have figured this all out about 4.75 years ago.


----------



## Wraydio (Aug 25, 2019)

But.... unless you have 500 five-star ratings, at some point one will fall off and you will see that tally shift. 

However I do see your point. With 483 5-star, it's probably replacing 1 for another and it will take some time to see any sort of tally change. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> How many ratings do you have? If it's more than 500, you will not know if riders are not rating you. If it's less than 500 and the number is not changing then riders are just not leaving you a rating. You can remind them to do so if it matters to you. Nobody should care about ratings unless they're so low that you're in danger of deactivation.


They're not giving you weekly info anymore? How many 5*s, how many 4*s, etc.?


----------



## Wraydio (Aug 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> They're not giving you weekly info anymore? How many 5*s, how many 4*s, etc.?


I check it within the app every couple of days out of curiosity and noticed no talley changes... that's all.

My question was answered above.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

When they used to give the total number of rated rides versus the number of rides taken, I found that about 50-60% actually rated. Remember it’s the last 500 RATED rides, so it takes a lot of rides for any rating to fall off. 

My rating has stayed the same for many months as 5* replace 5*. 

You are being rated, you just don’t see a difference because the ratings that are dropping off are the same as the new ones you are getting.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

This ratings explanation is starting to border quantum physics. How many quarks in an atom? ?‍♂



pizzaladee said:


> When they used to give the total number of rated rides versus the number of rides taken, I found that about 50-60% actually rated. Remember it's the last 500 RATED rides, so it takes a lot of rides for any rating to fall off.
> 
> My rating has stayed the same for many months as 5* replace 5*.
> 
> You are being rated, you just don't see a difference because the ratings that are dropping off are the same as the new ones you are getting.


I should go rate him 1 ⭐ so he will see change. Then he will be happy. ?


----------



## calimade (Apr 13, 2017)

math and/or stats isnt most Uber drivers strong points


----------

